
Two Roads for the New French Right - jseliger
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/12/20/two-roads-for-the-new-french-right/
======
jseliger
I understand that "Most stories about politics" are off-limits, but this one
"gratifies one's intellectual curiosity" (I would argue) and goes beyond the
typical headlines. Mark Lilla, the author, also wrote _The Shipwrecked Mind_ ,
a highly recommended book about the history of small-c conservative thought.
The book itself is also not stupid and analyzes a wide range of ideas in a
non-doctrinaire way; the chapter on Houellebecq is especially notable.

~~~
danielvf
Thank you for posting this. It was completely worth the read.

